# how to meet girls ?



## Gosick (Nov 23, 2019)

anyone know any good ways to meet girls? i cant seem to find a way tbh lol


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 23, 2019)

School/work


----------



## Gosick (Nov 23, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> School/work


how do you meet them in uni tho

like how do you approach them rofl


----------



## Deleted member 3381 (Nov 23, 2019)

tinder? legit the only way I know if you never made a social cirlce during school or work


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 23, 2019)

Amacko said:


> tinder? legit the only way I know if you never made a social cirlce during school or work


U need to be good looking to do
That


----------



## Gosick (Nov 23, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> U need to be good looking to do
> That


good looking and white*


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 23, 2019)

Gosick said:


> good looking and white*


good looking and have a pair of balls*


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 23, 2019)

Bars, clubs, online dating. Hobbies, school, work.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 23, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Bars, clubs, online dating. Hobbies, school, work.


how do you approach at the bar?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 23, 2019)

Gosick said:


> good looking and white*


You can be black and do good on tinder. You can be Latino and do good on tinder. It’s just East Asians and Indians who lose out


----------



## Chowdog (Nov 23, 2019)

I use the train I take to school to approach girls, before the train arrives you just look for a cute one and ask to sit next to her and start from there. It's also good cuz she either works or goes to school in the same city as u


Blackout.xl said:


> You can be black and do good on tinder. You can be Latino and do good on tinder. It’s just East Asians and Indians who lose out


Depends on zone, Tinder is dead in many countries


----------



## Mousei (Nov 23, 2019)

Go outside and talk to every girl you see.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Nov 23, 2019)

Mousei said:


> Go outside and talk to every girl you see.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Gosick said:


> good looking and white*


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## john_cope (Nov 24, 2019)

be sexy


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 24, 2019)

Tinder but only works for 6 psl plus people /clubs/social circle


Chowdog said:


> I use the train I take to school to approach girls, before the train arrives you just look for a cute one and ask to sit next to her and start from there. It's also good cuz she either works or goes to school in the same city as u
> 
> Depends on zone, Tinder is dead in many countries


I confirm in 3rd world countries very few people use tinder


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> anyone know any good ways to meet girls? i cant seem to find a way tbh lol


Good. Is imo. A way that is a bit efficient, and that is comfrotable-ish for you. And it need to be a location, where you like to go.

I liked the advice. Do the things, you already do. But try to make ot do the in a social way.

Ideas:
- online, tinder or dm sliding. _(my opinion: I assume alot of rejections very unforgiving, and time consuming for normies)_
- daily life about and about: bus, shop, street, gym, etc.. Basically being the social/chatty guy, seeing if you get interest back from women. _(my opinion: time effiecient since you already there doing nothing anyways. And good training for social skills. Downsides are that it's exhausting for introverts probably, and akward regularly due to people responding negatively)_
- bar/club/etc. _(my opinion: great for people that like going out and being social and partying, aka party animals. Downsides: expensive, very time consumming if you just go there for women, difficult to be sharp/productive the next day, tiresome for introverts, healthwise not great due to effects of alcohol noice and sleep pattern massup) _
- some pua's set a specific time-frame to approch many girls in a short time in a busy place. trying to score interest, phone numbers, dates._(my opinion: can be very time efficient if someone doesn't waiste much time chickening out to chat up women to much, and it's cheap. Downsides are that it will be high amount of direct-face-to-face rejections which can harm a sense of self esteem, akward and nervous and uncomfortable regularly, need good social-verbal skills to do it well-ish, can't be done well if at all in small town)_
- doing social/free time activities, where you can meet alot of women. _(my opinion: can work great if you also have good social status in those groups. downsides: it takes plenty time, it's slow-ish, if it's a pretty fixed group in that activitiy and no woman diggs you you're waisteing the rest of your time in that club/activity untill new people come/join)_


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> how do you approach at the bar?


At the smoking area, ordering drinks, sitting in the same table or next table, karaoke etc. Some bars are much better or worse for it imo. 
Clubs are generally easier anyways. Everyone expects men to hit on women there, it's accepted.


----------

